# Easiest wax to use?



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not really a detailer - just want a cleanish car! I have washed and clayed it and used Meguiars Premium Quik Wax. Really happy with result (and ease of application of the wax) but wonder if I should use a "proper" wax and/or sealant. Ease of application (and buffing) important! Any suggestions please?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi mate

For ease of use, application and removal without smearing etc I would recommend R222(P21s) Carnuba Wax. Can't really be beaten in my opinion and looks great real wet look. Only downside is really need to reapply every couple of weeks but is so easy is a pleasure to apply.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Meguires Quik Wax I think as I've never used it is more like a top up wax we call it a Quick Detailer to apply after a wash to extend the life of your current protection. The wash and clay bar is part of the decontamination process. You could probably do with a proper sealant or wax to protect your paint. 
Do you have swirls in the paint, if you do you can get all in one polishes that polish, fill swirls and protect. There quite nice to get an understanding of the processes then you can progress to adding a wax on top of it. 
You will get bombarded with advice but how much time and money are you willing to invest in your car. Be warned it's addictive .


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes the quik wax is probably more like a top-up - though they do a QD in the range to add on top of that! The paint seems OK - I have a new black Skoda Superb Estate and my wife's 4 year old Honda Jazz and am very happy with the way they look now. It's more about protecting them than improving the current look.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

collinite is very hard to beat and lasts for months


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p and auto finesse illusion are both ridiculously easy to use


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

p21 and pinnacle sovereign both easier then any other wax ive used


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD Sirius / Helios and Auto Finesse Illusion are all remarkably easy to apply and buff. As it Wolfgang Fusion.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

FK2685 is by far the easiest wax I have used.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Swissvax Onyx doesn't get much easier


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

do you have a budget for the wax op?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Collinite 845 is very easy to use and lasts a good while


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

+1 for 845:thumb:


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> do you have a budget for the wax op?


Not as such - but I am not looking to spend a fortune so less rather than more if you know what I mean!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions so far - at least gives me a more limited range to research and consider.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Meguiars #16 is very easy to use :thumb:

Alot of wax and at a very good price too


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ouch - just saw the price of the Pinnacle! I definitely have a lower budget than that!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Meguiars #16 is very easy to use :thumb:
> 
> Alot of wax and at a very good price too


Is M16 a WOWO or a wipe on let haze wax?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboy's World Natty's Paste Wax - Red, White, Or Blue. Look no further for simplicity, price and great results.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Obsession waxes are great. You could buy a couple of sample pots. Which will last you a while.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sample pots are a good way to find what works for you...

BMD have a promo on at the moment 1/3 off...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

+1 for Collinite 845


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i find most waxes easy to use, thin layer is the key

depending on the wax, its do whole car and then buff off, or do a couple of panels at a time then buff off

recently used illusion and was a joy to use


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> *Fk1000p* and auto finesse illusion are both ridiculously easy to use


This



cheekymonkey said:


> *p21* and pinnacle sovereign both easier then any other wax ive used


This



nichol4s said:


> Swissvax Onyx doesn't get much easier


And certainly this


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

is this another what wax thread in disguise lol

ADS Kostos is another wax that is very easy to use. Another option but its a tad leftfield is ADS Nano gloss as its not technically a wax but a spray sealant and a very good one at that??


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

My vote goes to Victoria Concours Red Wax.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Flakey said:


> My vote goes to Victoria Concours Red Wax.


Looks like you got hold of it and have used it too.

If so, a review is definitely in order, unless I missed it somehow.


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

danwel said:


> is this another what wax thread in disguise lol


Not in disguise no! Actually my first post so............


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Premium Quik Wax is much more than a QD and (I'm probably going to get flamed for this) you could just use it after every other wash if you are happy with it.

I don't really see the point of spending extra money on more expensive waxes without machine polishing the car or adding a glaze etc if you are happy with the current application etc

If you definitely want an easy to use wax the new Auto Finesse Essence is ridiculously easy to use. As easy as Illusion but only cost £44. I've used a sample of it and was very impressed.


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

damocell said:


> Premium Quik Wax is much more than a QD and (I'm probably going to get flamed for this) you could just use it after every other wash if you are happy with it.
> 
> I don't really see the point of spending extra money on more expensive waxes without machine polishing the car or adding a glaze etc if you are happy with the current application etc
> 
> If you definitely want an easy to use wax the new Auto Finesse Essence is ridiculously easy to use. As easy as Illusion but only cost £44. I've used a sample of it and was very impressed.












!!!


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

The swissvax and zymol and range are hard to beat in ease of use


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Guru said:


> Looks like you got hold of it and have used it too.
> 
> If so, a review is definitely in order, unless I missed it somehow.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344136
:buffer:


----------



## mph99 (Jul 28, 2014)

All interesting stuff - and being investigated. Thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autofinesse Illusion is the easiest by far


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Poorboys Nattys paste wax is remarkably easy to use and well priced too.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

AG HD Wax. Easy to use and relatively cheap compared to others


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

For ease of application I would consider the CarPro Hydro, it does look very easy. An alternative would be the Optimum Car Wax, spray, wipe, done, buffing is optional


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

FK1000p for me, although not technically a wax it is super easy to use (the easiest I've used so far) lasts long and doesn't break the bank unlike some of the other stuff.


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> FK2685 is by far the easiest wax I have used.


+1 very easy wax a little smelly though


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

having just tried my pot of WG Fuzion, I can safely say its the easiest paste wax I've used, and over the last 9 years I've tried quite a few! Its also supremely economical to apply a single swipe on the corner of a foam pad easily does a couple of panels! Not cheap to buy but goes a very long way!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Dodo juice is easy to apply and comes off very easily too. I'm always sceptical about the Megs liquid wax and it seemed very expensive and you don't get a lot IMO.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I thought Meg's waxes are the cheapest.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Easiest wax to use WOWO 
P21s/R222 Concours - easiest wax to apply and remove , great show wax .
Pinnacle Souveran 
Wolfgang Fuzion 
Victoria Concours - Collectors - Chaos - Mayhem


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Again not a wax but Armorall Shield is very easy to use - literally wipe on wipe off. Very cheap on the net, lasts OK, looks good, has very good water behaviour and does well at keeping the car clean between washings.


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Any of the poorboys nattys waxes are very easy to use last long and are CHEAP


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Im guilty of being a touch lazy when it comes to waxing my car, after claying and polished/cleansing i really struggle to wax it easily and as such i have alot of waxes/sealants in my collection... By far and away, most importantly no matter which wax ive used ive found that use a very small amount makes it far easier, i used to really cake it on and spend the next few hours of my life killing my arms trying to remove it.
Im now down to 2/3 waxes/sealants i use regularly on mine or relatives cars...

Collinite 845, applied thin and evenly. (warm the bottle up first) Wipes straight off and lasts for months...

DoDo Purple Haze Pro - sample pot. Goes on nice and evenly, buffs off nicely with a small amount of effort and gives a very deep shine to all but silver cars ive found. Pretty long lasting too!

AG Extra Gloss Protection. Easy on as its a liquid and after leaving for a while to work its magic it comes off with relative ease, altho more elbow grease than Purple Haze. Nice shine, altho doesnt last more than a month or so...

Just buy some Collinite 845... Would be the short answer lol


----------

